# anemia



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I've been struggling to get my ferritin up for over two months now. Seems no matter how much supplemental iron I take, with vitamin C, (heme iron - most easily absorbed), or how many meals of liver I eat, I still look and feel anemic! (inner lower eye-lid quite whitish).

BUT, last week I remembered a doctor from years ago telling me to take liquid chlorophyll to help build the blood. The liquid I'm taking has some copper in it and I just read that copper is a catalyst for iron absorption. Anyhow, after taking the chlorophyll for only one week I see some early signs of my inner eye-lid pinking up!! yay!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Elle


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been struggling to get my ferritin up for over two months now. Seems no matter how much supplemental iron I take, with vitamin C, (heme iron - most easily absorbed), or how many meals of liver I eat, I still look and feel anemic! (inner lower eye-lid quite whitish).
> 
> ...


Good grief! Ironically, just the other day I was reading about copper and probably could not now find the article if my life depended on it.

Good for you!

Do you use cast iron cookware?

Found it:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=53


----------

